# Sam - 15 month old Border Collie cross Springer Spaniel



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sam is a 15 month old Springer Spaniel cross Border Collie. He is a very sweet boy, in need of a very active home where he can get lots of cuddles and lots of walks.





























Sam came to his current foster home 6 weeks ago and he had no basic training. He has improved greatly due to consistent training and positive reinforcement - this must be continued in his new home. His lead training needs to be worked on but he is crate trained and paces around the house when he wants to go out to toilet.

He has no problems with food and he loves to run around. It would be best for him to not live with cats but he is happy to live with other dogs and older children.

He loves other dogs - he just wants to play when out and about, but is submissive to his housemate when at home.

Here's what his foster mum has to say about him;

"Since being with us, Sam has learnt many things, including how to undo stair gates, how to love, how to behave with other odd animals - like dogs and cats. He has also learnt about treats but he is not food orientated and he will have food taken by another dog rather than stand up to them.

He loves to play tug, de-stuff teddies, sleep by my feet, run through the hedges and fields like it's his first time all over again, snuggle on the sofa or floor (wherever we are), meet other dogs and run with them, and we have learnt to move everything out of his reach! He has come on so well in 6 weeks, it'll be wonderful to see him now move on to a loving forever home where he can continue to flourish.

It's important to keep his mind and body busy, like with any collie, and once he's had the stimulation he quickly settles down to allow his human slave to groom him to sleep!"

Sam is neutered, vaccinated and micro-chipped. He is currently on foster in Hampshire but we re home across the UK. If you're interested in adopting Sam, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam is doing well in his foster home but could really do with settling in a home of his own?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sam's fosterer says that since first fostering Sam back in November he has come on in leaps and bounds.

When he first came in, he didn't know what it was to be a dog. But since then, he has learnt so much.

His manners are coming on brilliantly, he sits for food and waits with slobber dribbling till he is told he can have it. He will not jump up at visitors anymore, he does still bark at the postman but we are working on that and he is very clever so will be there in no time.

He will play ball all day if you have the energy and no dogs come along to have a sniff (they're more fun than tennis balls) and when we sit down quietly for an evening he will bring toys to you for you to throw for him. He most definitely has Collie in him!

Sam loves to sit on you for cuddles if you sit on the floor and will rest his head on your lap for a stroke when you're sat on chairs or sofas - he doesn't care how he gets his cuddles so long as he gets them!!

Sam has been a joy to foster and seeing him grow from a scared animal into a little man has been a privilege. Whoever is lucky enough to re-home him will get immense pleasure from having him around and seeing him grow so much further with the training they put in.
He is a special boy and needs a special owner to give him the time and training he deserves.


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam is reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sam has now been homed


----------

